# New scale wire wheels on ebay



## brewskiche (Jun 8, 2007)

I just wanted to let everybody know about a new seller of wire wheels that are really better than Peagusus or Hoppin Hydros.I bought them just to get the continental kit,and was amazed when they got here.Check him out on ebayItem number: 150151939551


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brewskiche_@Aug 17 2007, 10:13 PM~8580608
> *I just wanted to let everybody know about a new seller of  :uh: wire wheels that are really better than Peagusus or Hoppin Hydros. :uh: I bought them just to get the continental kit,and was amazed when they got here.Check him out on ebayItem number: 150151939551
> *



Not to blow up this wonderful topic bro But those spoke suck ass ! They are to fat and soild ! I find the 1109s are by far the best for the money ! next up would be the detail master wire photo etch wheels but the best set of wheel to date are the MASTER PEICES wire wheels ! 



So I think you need to put you wheels up againt the 1109's ! Your see what set is turly more detailed ! OR and i would roll HH wheel before these and HH suck ass too! :twak:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2007, 08:47 PM~8580797
> *Not  to    blow  up  this  wonderful  topic  bro  But  those  spoke  suck  ass !    They    are  to  fat    and  soild  !  I  find  the  1109s  are    by  far  the  best  for  the  money !    next  up  would  be  the  detail  master  wire  photo  etch  wheels    but    the  best  set  of  wheel  to  date    are the    MASTER PEICES  wire  wheels !
> So  I  think  you  need  to  put  you wheels  up  againt  the  1109's  !  Your  see  what  set  is  turly    more  detailed  !    OR    and  i  would  roll  HH  wheel  before  these  and  HH  suck    ass  too!  :twak:
> *



ITS NICE TO FEEL THAT WAY....I NOW CARRY THESE WHEELS,AND I ALSO CARRY HOPPIN HYDROS! SORRY YOU FEEL THAT WAY DAVE! :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2007, 07:47 PM~8580797
> *Not  to    blow  up  this  wonderful  topic  bro  But  those  spoke  suck  ass !    They    are  to  fat    and  soild  !  I  find  the  1109s  are    by  far  the  best  for  the  money !    next  up  would  be  the  detail  master  wire  photo  etch  wheels    but    the  best  set  of  wheel  to  date    are the    MASTER PEICES  wire  wheels ! "AVAILABLE AT www.betoscustomdesigns.com" or MASTERPEICES    So  I  think  you  need  to  put  you wheels  up  againt  the  1109's  !  Your  see  what  set  is  turly    more  detailed  !    OR    and  i  would  roll  HH  wheel  before  these  and  HH  suck    ass  too!  :twak:
> *


FOR REAL CHECK IT OUT!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 17 2007, 07:59 PM~8580894
> *ITS NICE TO FEEL THAT WAY....I NOW CARRY THESE WHEELS,AND I ALSO CARRY HOPPIN HYDROS! SORRY YOU FEEL THAT WAY DAVE! BUT I KNOW BETO CARRIES THE PEGASUS AND MASTERPEICES WHEELS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 17 2007, 08:59 PM~8580895
> *FOR REAL CHECK IT OUT!!!!
> *



yupp them are the best wheels bro...look more real! yo brewski go checke'm some clean wheels!

yo beto pm me homie!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

brewskiche, thanks for showing us some different wheels. 

That is a good deal for all the extra stuff you get, but those wheels are no where near as nice as the Pegasus 1109s!

You can't honestly tell me that these,










are nicer than these,










I would even go as far as to say that the wires that come in the Revell Lowrider kits look better than the ones that guy is selling. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

them tires look like some slicks, lol


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

im not a big fan of 1109s i like the old school pegasus style better


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

which ones the two pieces?yea if so then me 2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 18 2007, 12:44 AM~8581213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOK AT THE UFO hno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 09:48 PM~8581237
> *:0  LOOK AT THE UFO hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that car is a gonner


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 09:48 PM~8581237
> *:0  LOOK AT THE UFO hno:
> *


lol, I never noticed that "UFO" before. :0 My dughters' bike was laying in the yard.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 17 2007, 09:48 PM~8581236
> *which ones the two pieces?yea if so then me 2
> *


1003s


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 18 2007, 12:50 AM~8581246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that car is a gonner
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

*I find the 1113's better*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2007, 08:47 PM~8580797
> *Not  to    blow  up  this  wonderful  topic  bro  But  those  spoke  suck  ass !    They    are  to  fat    and  soild  !  I  find  the  1109s  are    by  far  the  best  for  the  money !    next  up  would  be  the  detail  master  wire  photo  etch  wheels    but    the  best  set  of  wheel  to  date    are the    MASTER PEICES  wire  wheels !
> So  I  think  you  need  to  put  you wheels  up  againt  the  1109's  !  Your  see  what  set  is  turly    more  detailed  !    OR    and  i  would  roll  HH  wheel  before  these  and  HH  suck    ass  too!  :twak:
> *


im gonna have to agree with mini here. Ive taken a few photos to compare. I purchased 2 sets of these from a guy on ebay, for 3.99. price was right , figured if they were sh*t i would only be out a few dollars. I much prefer the pegasus 1109s, and the ones I like most so fat (aside from masterpiece) is the pegasus 1301 2 piece wheels.
heres a comparison pic, the "open spoke "is on the left, then the pegasus 1109, then the "non see thru" on the right. 

dont get me wrong they are a good product for the price, but they need to have asection cut out and make them skinnier, they are way to deep.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

kinda like the hoppin hydros rollerz?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 17 2007, 10:24 PM~8581442
> *kinda like the hoppin hydros rollerz?
> *


Yeah, like an EXACT copy.

I find it ironic that the guy that started this thread said that these wheels are better than Hoppin Hydros, when they are in fact copies of Hoppin Hydros old wheels. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

the non see through ones look like the pegesus ones just messed up


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i have several sets of the hoppin hydros D's but never bought the rollerz.... thought they were way too deep...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Are the 1301's the original pegassus 2 piece wheels. I remember they had a set that looked real nice but where fragile (Came in gold spokes with chrome rim). I think the 1109's are also 2 piece but there is a big lip at the end of the spokes and there last ones didn't have that lip or it wasnt so noticeable.

Or maybe im wrong and there the same ones.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

1109's all the way :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 18 2007, 12:23 AM~8581933
> *1109's all the way :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Aug 17 2007, 11:59 PM~8581892
> *Are the 1301's the original pegassus 2 piece wheels. I remember they had a set that looked real nice but where fragile (Came in gold spokes with chrome rim). I think the 1109's are also 2 piece but there is a big lip at the end of the spokes and there last ones didn't have that lip or it wasnt so noticeable.
> 
> Or maybe im wrong and there the same ones.
> *





I think the wheels im talking about used to cost $20.00.

Does anyone remember them and know if they still make them.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

shit my lhs sells them 1109's for like 16 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 17 2007, 09:38 PM~8581971
> *shit my lhs sells them 1109's for like 16 :uh:
> *


u gettin raped if u buy there.... there was a guy here in hawaii would sell to me for $9 but quit....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:41 AM~8581978
> *u gettin raped if u buy there.... there was a guy here in hawaii would sell to me for $9 but quit....
> *


yea, i know.. :uh: i only bought one set, somethin else other then the 1109's


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the guy here was a fukkin idiot tho...... took over this shop that basically been here like 20 years thru like 5 owners and 4 locations and fukked it up.... closed up after couple months.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

so no more model shops around you :dunno: bet theres a wally world on that island of urs :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

still got 2 here.... one in a mall and the other on the other side of the fukkin island....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 03:52 AM~8582018
> *still got 2 here.... one in a mall and the other on the other side of the fukkin island....
> *


that sucks, here in the states theres a shit load
(time for another pill.. mouth hurtin again.. and 1 more post t han im off)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore :twak:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's another nice chart... :biggrin: 

Starting at the top going from Left to right:









1109's with slightly deeper dish, standard 1109's, 1109's with extra rim inside
HH's, Pegasus MC's, Revell
Pegasus old schools with allu dish, Pegasus old school, HH Pegasus imitations.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

which are those guys?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck wires................lets all just build donks. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 17 2007, 11:21 PM~8582133
> *fuck wires................lets all just build donks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

co signed


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 17 2007, 10:13 PM~8581398
> *im gonna have to agree with mini here. Ive taken a few photos to compare. I purchased 2 sets of these from a guy on ebay, for 3.99.  price was right , figured if they were sh*t i would only be out a few dollars. I much prefer the pegasus 1109s, and the ones I like most so fat (aside from masterpiece) is the  pegasus 1301 2 piece wheels.
> heres a comparison pic, the "open spoke "is on the left, then the pegasus 1109, then the "non see thru"  on the right.
> 
> ...


they sell these rims shallower i bought some last year on ebay


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pegasus 1003 for me,thats bout it,then again i have the scrapyard,so i have a few other things available too...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 18 2007, 10:10 AM~8582094
> *Here's another nice chart... :biggrin:
> 
> Starting at the top going from Left to right:
> ...


nice chart


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 12:38 AM~8581971
> *shit my lhs sells them 1109's for like 16 :uh:
> *


Come to one of the shows/swap meets here in the Indy area (there's one next weekend  ), and you could buy some for around $10.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

damm that revell wheel looks like a actual 13


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

1113's are deep dish in 1/1 scale it would be 13x7 or 6
1109's in 1/1 scale would be 13 x 4's

1113's rule


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Those wires are deffinently not the best I've ever seen... I'm not the most keen on Hoppin' Hydro wheels anymore since I found the Pegasus ( Any model # ) but everyone is intitled to there opinion's....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 17 2007, 11:38 PM~8581971
> *shit my lhs sells them 1109's for like 16 :uh:
> *


WOW!! BETO SELLS THEM FOR $10.00 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/wheelspegasus.htm


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2007, 11:34 AM~8583328
> *WOW!! BETO SELLS THEM FOR $10.00 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 18 2007, 09:11 AM~8582861
> *1113's are deep dish in 1/1 scale it would be 13x7 or 6
> 1109's in 1/1 scale would be 13 x 4's
> 
> ...


i personaly love these wheels! i also like the 1109's!

And BETOSCUSTOMS is the cheapest shipped wheels i have found! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8582711
> *Come to one of the shows/swap meets here in the Indy area (there's one next weekend  ), and you could buy some for around $10.
> *


what's next weekend?


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2007, 10:38 AM~8583352
> *http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/wheelspegasus.htm
> *



Hey is it $10 shipped with 5.20 tires???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Aug 18 2007, 01:10 PM~8584004
> *Hey is it $10 shipped with 5.20 tires???
> *


  i got 2 sets on the way and set of black wires ,,,,awsome price


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2007, 07:34 AM~8583328
> *WOW!! BETO SELLS THEM FOR $10.00 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR.
> *


way better deal than those wheels.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

WHORE :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm just saying that the level of quality u get with pegasus is better...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

WHORE :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

don't u agree whore? :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 05:54 PM~8584393
> *don't u agree whore?  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I VERY MUCH AGREE WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2007, 11:17 AM~8583546
> *what's next weekend?
> *


Ryan, here is the info on the Scale Auto "Calender of Events" section.

Sat, 8/25/2007

Location:
pittsboro united methodist church
227 e main
Pittsboro, IN 46167

12:00-3:00 SHOW, FESTIVAL UNTIL 8:00

Admission Fees
free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Description:
This is Pittsboro Indiana's "HOG DAZE OF SUMMER" community celebration. There's a car show, pie bake off, pie eating contest, games and prizes for the kids, music and most important (to me) the 2nd annual model car show.


Just west of Indy. You gonna try to be there Ryan? Travis said he'd be there, I think Shannon is gonna try to make it too. 

I don't know how big the model car show part of it is, never heard of this show until I saw it on the Scale Auto site.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PM ME ALL SHOW INFO. I WILL POST ON MY WEBSITE, KEEP THE HOBBY ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/eventsshowsswapmeet.htm


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks man.... we appreciate all u go to help us and the hobby....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I probalby won't make it, too soon of notice for me. I will be at the Columbus show for sure though


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2007, 04:01 PM~8584699
> *I probalby won't make it, too soon of notice for me. I will be at the Columbus show for sure though
> *


Damn Ryan, I posted it up in the Midwest Builders thread over a month ago, pay attention! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 18 2007, 06:08 PM~8584722
> *Damn Ryan, I posted it up in the Midwest Builders thread over a month ago, pay attention! :biggrin:
> *


lol, let me know how good a show it turns out to be, if it's good i'll go next year


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2007, 04:13 PM~8584743
> *lol, let me know how good a show it turns out to be, if it's good i'll go next year
> *


10-4


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 18 2007, 11:34 AM~8583328
> *WOW!! BETO SELLS THEM FOR $10.00 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2007, 04:01 PM~8584699
> *I probalby won't make it, too soon of notice for me. I will be at the Columbus show for sure though
> *



damn, now where am I going to spend all my money? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 19 2007, 10:26 PM~8591953
> *damn,    now where am I going to spend all my money?    :biggrin:
> *


I'll see you at the show on the 29th, save your pennies, lmao


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

WHORE!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 19 2007, 08:29 PM~8591976
> *I'll see you at the show on the 29th, save your pennies, lmao
> *



pennies..........WTF are those? You mean them copper looking ones I throw away. But just for you at the next show. Thats what I'm going to buy all my stuff from your booth with. :0 You want them in a jar or rolled up? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao: in a baggy and dump out on the table so he has to count them all


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 20 2007, 12:40 AM~8594146
> *:roflmao: in a baggy and dump out on the table so he has to count them all
> *


Yeah, then when he's done counting them, he can put them back in the bag and bash you over the head with it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I LIKE THE HERB DEEKS AND MANDOS WHEELS. * :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2007, 08:50 AM~8595376
> *I LIKE THE HERB DEEKS AND MANDOS WHEELS.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


I like 'em too! Just can't afford 'em!  

For the money, 1113s and 1109s are the best!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*AND THESE, I THINK THESE ARE THE 1113????*
*3 PC*


----------

